# Camstudio Error, "waveoutgetselectcontrol" () failed



## PC person

I'm having this problem with Camstudio 2.0, when I go to options "record audio from speakers" I use a Logitech USB headset with headphones and a microphone, as not to disturb/annoy people in the house with music/sounds. I am using Windows XP SP3. I believe I have recorded video's successfully before with the settings I have now (I never even changed it from microphone to speakers before) But when I just tried to record something the other day- the volume was very faint. I don't know why.

I did a google and found this http://camstudio.org/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=33, doesn't look like anything on it can help me, though.



> Try switching to Stereo Mix (or What-U-Hear in some soundcards) as your Recording Input Source.
> 
> In CamStudio go to:
> 
> Options > Audio Options For Microphone > Volume
> 
> Select the Stereo Mix or What-U-Hear option and try it again. You might have to adjust the volume setting as it can be a bit sensitive.


I don't have a Stereo-Mix or What-U-Hear option when I go here.



> Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > Audio Tab > Sound Recording box set to your sound card > Start > All Programs > Accessories > Entertainment > Volume Control > Options > Properties > Recording > Select Wave/MP3 and make sure it's not muted.


I don't have Wave/MP3 either.


> 2PAC-M4K4V3L1
> 
> Make sure you're running CamStudio in XP Compatibility Mode
> 
> Right click Recorder.exe > Properties > Compatibility tab
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick )


Not sure if this a solution, but what recorder.exe file is he referring to?

I wonder if this could be solved simply by installing a more recent version of camstudio. It may be that simple


----------



## PC person

Just tried it with Camtasia now. And it doesn't work with it either. I tried recording from the microphone- that works fine. I tried recording camrec, and there's no sound.

Now, I run into some kind of a bug where when I click record the screen, it just minimizes camtasia instead of bringing up the window with the record button, sigh.


----------



## clipmt

*Run in Compatibility Mode Confirmation*

That worked, I had the same problem and right clicked a cam studio shortcut in Window 7, clicked compatibility and ran in Windows XP Service Pack 3 and solved my issue. At first an error came up saying pause shortcut could not be loaded, stop shortcut could not be loaded, etc. But I believe it was only because I had another instance running, but when I exited them both the next time and restarted the program, there was no error.


----------



## lbourdo

Hello there,

So I tried to troubleshoot compatibility on Camstudio when using Windows 7. I selected Windows XP Service Pack 3. However how did you setup the recording in Camstudio after that? I set it up to record from speakers but still no system audio sound in the recordings?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Lorne


----------

